# genkernel error couldn't copy config file

## tronica

I'm trying to upgrade my kernel,  i used this command at the end

```
genkernel --kernel-config=/usr/src/config --menuconfig --bootloader=grub --gensplash=default all
```

i get 

```
ERROR: Could not copy configuration file!
```

i'm not sure what this means, and or what to do. Any help would be great.

----------

## yabbadabbadont

 *Quote:*   

> --kernel-config=/usr/src/config

 

Shouldn't that be:

 *Quote:*   

> --kernel-config=/usr/src/linux/.config

 

 :Question: 

Edit: found this too: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/genkernel.xml

----------

## d2_racing

I think that you are right  :Smile: 

----------

## tronica

yeah you were right, how ever now that i got it installed, and its been added to grub, when i boot into it, i'm droped at a boot() :Confused:  heres my menu.lst

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage+(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm/gz

title+Gentoo Linux (2.6.19-gentoo-r5)

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.19-gentoo-r5 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 doscsi

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.19-gentoo-r5
```

do need to edit something else? sorry, i'm still new to gentoo,

----------

## yabbadabbadont

 *tronica wrote:*   

> yeah you were right, how ever now that i got it installed, and its been added to grub, when i boot into it, i'm droped at a boot() heres my menu.lst
> 
> ```
> 
> default 0
> ...

 

Get rid of the '+' in your splashimage and title lines.  There should be a space there instead.

Edit: You may need to use '=' for the splashimage line.

----------

## tronica

thats just a typo from me retyping it on here.  why would i get dropped to a boot():, if its specified in menu.lst

----------

## d2_racing

can you post your : fdisk -l

Because I think that Grub cannot find your kernel.

----------

## tronica

well i figured out what the deal was, i forgot to add scsi support for my sata hard drive, now that thats fixed i need to go back and add IA32 support.

----------

